
KS addict reflects on backing $16k worth of board games, regrets everything - fridek
http://mashable.com/2017/09/14/kickstarter-board-games/
======
Chickenosaurus
It would be nice if KS could be expanded to Kickstarter in the title. I had no
idea what the article's topic would be.

~~~
Fjolsvith
This. The addicts in Kansas don't have any regrets.

